
Essentials of Metaheuristics (2015) [pdf] - mindcrime
https://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/book/metaheuristics/Essentials.pdf
======
imurray
Parent page with metadata:
[https://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/book/metaheuristics/](https://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/book/metaheuristics/)

(Please don't link to PDFs where a sensible parent html page exists. We can
click from html to pdf but not vice-versa.)

------
SeanLuke
Wow, my book got posted to HN.

~~~
techwizrd
I feel like your book gets posted to HN every other year. My girlfriend is
using it for one of her graduate OR classes at GMU.

Edit: I think they may be using a different metaheuristics text.

------
maoeurk
I bought a physical copy of this book through Lulu about a year ago; it
presents some really neat algorithms and ideas. Unfortunately I haven't had
the opportunity to apply any of them to any real problems. That said, they
seem like the kind of algorithms that, by having them in your back-pocket,
would allow you to solve seemingly unsolvable problems.

I've been thinking about applying some of the algorithms to procedural content
generation for a toy game that I've been working on. Specifically tweaking
knobs and evaluating quality.

~~~
davidgl
If you find this area fascinating, and I do, I can't recommend this cousera
course enough: [https://www.coursera.org/learn/discrete-
optimization](https://www.coursera.org/learn/discrete-optimization)

~~~
hartror
+1 Fantastic course.

